
Debugging Django - natrius
http://simonwillison.net/2008/May/22/debugging/
======
dustineichler
i've never really used phpcake or rails that much or to the point i've
noticed, but i find django error msgs confusing and i'm left with information
overload. that said, django is awesome and highly problematic to the point
it's all i want to work on.

helpful article. guy mentions in comments gui debugger: <http://winpdb.org/>

